# Reclaiming land



## Reloader (Nov 15, 2020)

This chunk of property had a lot of debris on the ground from when they last logged the property. Keeping the brush down with a hand held brush cutter was too much of a chore. 
A few hours with the excavator made a big difference. 
I can get to it with the tractor and brush hog now. 

The elk didn’t seem to mind the change as they were visiting the next morning.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Neat!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

people often think big timber holds deer 

small meows and small hay fields in sheltered locations with cover of woods or brush areas near by are a real draw for deer , I would suspect also elk


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> people often think big timber holds deer
> 
> *small meows* and small hay fields in sheltered locations with cover of woods or brush areas near by are a real draw for deer , I would suspect also elk


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> people often think big timber holds deer
> 
> small meows and small hay fields in sheltered locations with cover of woods or brush areas near by are a real draw for deer , I would suspect also elk


Deer may hide in the woods, but they earn their living on the edges of the woods They are browsers-- leaves & bark of small trees and shrubs are their food...Thanks to all the roads cut thru the natural forests, our country has many more deer now than before the pioneers started clearing land.

Putting cattle out on neglected open land/pasture will do wonders to help restore it. One reason the Great Plains remained open and didn't undergo the natural process of ecological succession is because the pioneer trees & shrubs were favorite treats to the bison.


----------

